
Advanced Topics in Programming Languages: A Lock-Free Hash Table (2008) - dragontamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ-719EGIts
======
dragontamer
This is a fantastic talk that demonstrates the design of a Java-based Lock-
Free hash Table using "Compare and Swap" (often called "CAS" by the speaker).

There are very few memory barriers / fences, and the "State Machine" analysis
was new to me. It seems like the "State Machine" methodology might be broadly
applicable to other concurrent data structures.

This talk is for those who are already familiar with atomics, so its best to
familiarize yourself with "Compare and Swap" at very least before watching:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compare-and-
swap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compare-and-swap)

It might be old, but hopefully someone out there finds it as beneficial as I
did.

